# Franken-Jets - 3 versions



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Many people have made a Franken-Jet by taking an Xlerator quadralam arm and gear plate and placing it into a standard T-Jet body.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=1010&pictureid=6322
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=1010&pictureid=6314

But I wonder if anyone has done what I have done.

As you can see in the following photos the old Xlerator wheel set was removed (from 2 chassis actually), a little Dremel work was done on the front, and the two half pieces (two left sides) were lined up straight and super glued. Original Xlerator rear wheels used with a stock T-Jet axle and stock T-Jet crown gear. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=1010&pictureid=6338
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=1010&pictureid=6346
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=1010&pictureid=6354


The next group of photos shows the next version. What I did was take the connector plates off of the Xlerator chassis and with a little modification to a NOS T-Jet chassis, affixed the Xlerator connector plates to the T-Jet chassis with AutoWorld aftermarket rivets. I used a T-Dash chassis (magnets, arm and gear plate, axles, rims, etc to finish it off. I also used magnatraction brush springs and standard T-Jet (non-dot) brushes.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=1010&pictureid=6362
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=1010&pictureid=6370
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=1010&pictureid=6386


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice customizations. how do you feel the improvement to the t-jet chassis has helped? considering you upgraded all the other components!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

that's some cool work you have there .
I like to just put the xcelerator motor guts into a tjet chassis .

or on some I use a brass tube for the front axel to go through on a xcelerator chassis
super glued in place where ever I need the wheelbase to be at .


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

"Brilliant"


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

cwbam said:


> "Brilliant"


Thank you!


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

alpink said:


> nice customizations. how do you feel the improvement to the t-jet chassis has helped? considering you upgraded all the other components!


Assuming you are talking about the third car, to tell you the truth, I haven't track tested it yet. It sounds fantastic though. Interestingly enough, I started with the dot magnatraction brushes and it wouldn't run. Finally after much tinkering, I went to the standard flat T-Jet brushes and that did the trick.


----------

